# The Mill....The Plough & The Night



## petach (Oct 20, 2013)

6D +17-40L
This is the post mill at Mountnessing in Essex. I wanted stars AND the mill in moonlight. The moon was bright....the stars were out. f/4.5, 6s, iso 1600




The Mill &amp; The Plough by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Narcolepsy (Oct 20, 2013)

petach said:


> 6D +17-40L
> This is the post mill at Mountnessing in Essex. I wanted stars AND the mill in moonlight. The moon was bright....the stars were out. f/4.5, 6s, iso 1600



Great shot!


----------



## petach (Oct 20, 2013)

Narcolepsy said:


> petach said:
> 
> 
> > 6D +17-40L
> ...



thanks, appreciated.


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2013)

Narcolepsy said:


> petach said:
> 
> 
> > 6D +17-40L
> ...



I agree. Well done.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 20, 2013)

petach said:


> 6D +17-40L
> This is the post mill at Mountnessing in Essex. I wanted stars AND the mill in moonlight. The moon was bright....the stars were out. f/4.5, 6s, iso 1600
> 
> 
> ...



Good picture Peter. Difficult to get the night balance right when just using moonlight to illuminate the scene. Hope you don't mind me hijacking your thread; here's one I have tried using just the moon as light. ( THe compression has banded the skye - the original has a pleasing gradient ).

I've modified the picture for the web as it was uploading far too dense.


----------



## petach (Oct 20, 2013)

thanks guys, no problem posting into my post.......amazing how much detail you can get at night. I couldn't see banding on my moitor at all, lovely shot.


----------

